# 20 meter Beep Test -Merged



## meh

Hi:

I've got a beep test coming up at the end of January where I need to get a minimum of level 9.5 -- I was recently injured and recovery was a bit of a problem, but a couple months later I'm doing fine, the only thing is I can only run a 7-7.5 or so.. I've been told that getting a 9.5 is relatively easy, even if I can only get a 7.5 now -- that I can easily improve 2 levels in 3 weeks.

My only problem is, aside from the obvious of "run more", I have no clue what to do in order to improve my beep test score.. everything else for the fitness test is perfectly fine for me, it's this run that's causing me to panic.

If someone could give me a hand on this one, I'd really appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Armymedic

9.5 is the level, not the speed...

what is the 7-7.5 you speak?


----------



## meh

I mean that I need to be able to get level 9.5, and I can only get level 7 or 7.5 right now. I have to improve pretty quickly, and I'd appreciate any advice people could offer.


----------



## Proud Canadian

run back and forth on a 20-meter course, starting at a speed of 8.5kmh. The running speed is increased by 0.5kmh-1 every minute

Level 9 would be 12.5Kmh

Try a mock shuttle on the treadmill starting at 8.5 and increase your speed every minute by .5Kmh.  Once your going at a good clip it may be helpful to have a someone assistance with the speed increments.


----------



## Sf2

Interval training is your friend.  There are several ways to do it.

If you like to run outside, try this - Ladder Intervals

1)  1st mile is for warm up
2)  Then, at 1 mile mark - Sprint 30 sec, slow 30 sec, sprint 45 sec, slow 45 sec, sprint 1 min, slow 2 min, sprint 1 min, slow 1 min, sprint 45, slow 45, sprint 30, slow 30.
3)  By now, you'll be around mile 3 - if you wanna do that series again, go for it.
4)  Last mile, cool down.

On the treadmill, its all about inclines, not speed

1)  Take what you normally run at a med-hard pace, in pace, for example, 7 minute mile.  Add 1:30 to that pace, say 8:30 per mile.
2)  You'll run this speed the whole time.
3)  For the first mile 1% incline
4)  For the second mile 2% incline
5)  At mile 2, increase to 5%
6)  Mile 2.5, back to 2%
7)  Mile 3, increase to 8%
8)  Mile 3.5, back to 2%
9)  Mile 4, increase to 5%
10) Mile 4.5 back to 2% until 5 miles - then warm down.

These types of intervals are wicked for increasing your running speed and endurance.


----------



## SoF

If anyone has the beep test on an mp3 format that would be cool.


----------



## AmmoTech90

It's available on the net.  Google for bleep test and look around.


----------



## jo-dionne

_-- Quote --
If anyone has the beep test on an mp3 format that would be cool.
-- Quote --_

I don't know how close this is to the CF Beep Test, but it is still useful.
http://www.defence.gov.au/army/1_19RNSWR/1_19_Fitness/b-test.mp3


----------



## armyboytncoy

i just did the beep test today i did it to get on the plq well for mod 6,A pass is level 6, and i think 10 is exempt
well depends on age and sex but u get the point
 
 :soldier:


----------



## foerestedwarrior

armyboytncoy said:
			
		

> i just did the beep test today i did it to get on the plq well for mod 6,A pass is level 6, and i think 10 is exempt
> well depends on age and sex but u get the point
> 
> :soldier:



Well to start with, Zach, wtf? 2km in 15minutes....thats like a 45 minute 5km.....................i hope you can run faster then that........

Regarding the Beep test, shuttle run, whatever you call it that is a part of your Express test.

For a male under either 45 or 50(not for sure), 6 is a pass, 10.5 allows exemption. Exemption can only be achieved by getting an above average mark on ALL the events, hand grip, push-up, sit-up, and anything else I have forgotten, its has been a while since I did my express test, almost two years, thats the fun thing about getting your exemption.....


----------



## foerestedwarrior

CFAO 50-1 ANNEX B APPENDIX 1, PHYSICAL FITNESS STANDARDS - CF MINIMUM
CFAO 50-1 ANNEX B APPENDIX 1 PHYSICAL FITNESS STANDARDS/ - CF MINIMUM

NORMES MINIMALES DE BONNE CONDITION PHYSIQUE DES FC OAFC 50-1 ANNEXE B APPENDICE 1


                                                                MALE/HOMME                FEMALE/FEMME
                                                             34 YEARS   35 YEARS       34 YEARS   35YEARS
                                                              AND UNDER/ AND OVER/      AND UNDER/ AND OVER/
CF EXPRES EVALUATION SCORES/               34 ANS ET  35 ANS ET      34 ANS ET  35 ANS ET
RÉSULTATS DE L'ÉVALUATION EXPRES FC	   MOINS      PLUS           MOINS      PLUS
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
V02 MAX                                                       39         35             32         30
HANDGRIP/PRÉHENSION DE LA MAIN                75         73             50         48
SIT-UPS/REDRESSEMENTS ASSIS                   19         17             15         12
PUSH-UPS/EXTENSIONS DES BRAS                  19         14             9           7
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Issued 1994-09-09
Publié le 1994-09-09

Ch 19/94  B1-1  Mod. 19/94


----------



## foerestedwarrior

What you see when it sais "Muscular Strength", is the combined scores of your sit-ups, push-ups, and hand grip test. So If I got 100 on my hand grip test, I would need a total of 74 between my push-ups and sit-ups..


----------



## pbi

I'm 48 years old. I did an Expres just before Christmas. I haven't done one for a few years, as we usually did the BFT in 38 CBG. I passed, but just missed the exemption because I didn't do the beep run fast enough: everything else was pretty easy. Frustrating, but now I have a goal to work on. The PSA guy said that the best way to train is as short final posted: running shorter overall distance, but increasing speeds. I was running 8-9km on my run days (interspersed with my gym days) but I wasn't building the speed the beep test requires.

Cheers


----------



## Zack

to foerestedwarrior, today i ran 2.4km in 10 min.  a little faster then 2km in 15min...


----------



## scaddie

If the minimum level for a male 35-under is 6, does that change for a female ?


----------



## armyboytncoy

yeah i thin there like 4 or something then the 35+ is like 3


----------



## Sandbag

http://www.rmc.ca/athletics/pe/EXPRES/standards_e.html
This website shows the express standards and the second chart shows the exception levels.  
Hey PBI, look at the bright side, if you and I stay around a couple of more years we won't have to get faster and we will still get an exemption....  ;D
cheers
Sandbag


----------



## foerestedwarrior

Sandbag said:
			
		

> http://www.rmc.ca/athletics/pe/EXPRES/standards_e.html
> This website shows the express standards and the second chart shows the exception levels.
> Hey PBI, look at the bright side, if you and I stay around a couple of more years we won't have to get faster and we will still get an exemption....  ;D
> cheers
> Sandbag




While funny, thats a bad train of thought.....still funny though.


----------



## orange.paint

Just looking for the beep test for 20 meter.All I seem to find is either the 15m beep test or places to pay for the 20m.I have the wav file for realplayer but am Looking for the MP3 format.Just so I can throw it on my IPOD and use.I have been using the 15m wondering why it was so darn fast.

Thanks in advance.

Note:This could be something to add to the site to also help new recruits pratice.Of course its just a suggestion,Mike?Mods?


----------



## 54/102 CEF

MP3`s here - http://www.defence.gov.au/ARMY/artc/fitness.html#richmedia


----------



## orange.paint

Need one I can save and put on IPOD.That one for some reason will not save.


----------



## Shamrock

Right click on the files, then "Save as"


----------



## orange.paint

Cool,It was coming up as save target.Figued it was just saving a link to.


----------



## orange.paint

That test seemed a little off to me.Something I wanted to bring up was my visit to the base gym today.I went and stopped by sports stores to see if they had a copy of the beep test on CD.They told me to go talk to the instructors which I did.When I told them what I was looking for one stepped forward (never seen her before actually) and said they can't give out the beep test to army personell.When I looked at her kind of funny she told me "it test top vo2 max and could be dangerous for soldiers to do alone"!And that "they would be held responsible if something happened.

Does anyone know where I can get the Canadian copy?Although the Aussie one is good it seems a little off to me.Plus how the heck can PSP keep us from a tool to persue higher levels of fitness?They were all talking up the gossip storm when I arrived. Is this a case of laziness to find it or can someone explain why a member can have a ruck sack at home to use as he likes (BFT), while a member cannot obtain a piece of testing equipment pertaining to his career to better himself.

Thanks.

p.s I suggest everyone who has 5 minutes tomorrow drop by your gyms just to see.They are there to support us last time I checked.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

I have a copy that cadets use, but it is on a CD. I am not too tech savvy so if someone can tell me how to upload it or something I could give it to you.


----------



## Garett

I think the only difference is the Cdn one goes by half levels where as the Aussie one goes by 10ths.


----------



## scm77

This one might be better.  There was no mention of the distance on the site I found it on, but when you listen to it, about 1:30 in it says that it's for 20m.

http://www.uswebfoundry.com/robanna/bleeptest/BleepTest.mp3

Hope that helps.


----------



## spartan308

The Aussie and Canadian ones are slightly different in Cadence and levels. The most common one in Canada is the Leger 20 M shuttle run from University of Montreal faculty of Kinesiology.  They have a web site that sells the test and all its protocols (e.g. standards and the proper way to administer the test ) but it seems to be down. There is a tight control on the copyright. I am sure if you call them they can help you or PM and I may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## orange.paint

spartan308 said:
			
		

> The Aussie and Canadian ones are slightly different in Cadence and levels. The most common one in Canada is the Leger 20 M shuttle run from University of Montreal faculty of Kinesiology.  They have a web site that sells the test and all its protocols (e.g. standards and the proper way to administer the test ) but it seems to be down. There is a tight control on the copyright. I am sure if you call them they can help you or PM and I may be able to point you in the right direction.



Good I thought I was losing it!I noticed at level 10.5 on the Aussie version I was sucking wind while at 12.5 a few months ago on the Canadian was still fairly good to go.As for buying it I can't see myself wasting the money.If cadet corps can be given this test why not regular force soldiers?Personally I think the mp3 should be placed on the PSP website,set our troops up for success.


----------



## spartan308

I agree with you on that. I think the problem may be the world of copyright.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

I have never heard the Canadian Army one, but if it is anything like the one the police use for the ATS, I have a copy of that.  The file is over 10 meg but if anybody wants it, PM me and I'll fire it off to your email.  
FYI, it isn't that hard.  If you can drive your body for about 7 or 8 minutes you will pass.  Because of all the starting and stopping, it seems worse than it is.  Your brain will quit before your body needs to.  Unless you are in poor shape, at which point all facets of life suck.  I take no responsibility for anybody gassing themselves out and going t*ts up. 
_PLEASE CONSULT YOUR PHYSICIAN BEFORE UNDERTAKING ANY NEW FITNESS REGIMEN_
Try it once for your own confidence, then go back to distance running for fitness.  
And have fun!


----------



## 54/102 CEF

A trick

have a pal with a water bottle at each end - youèll need it at about 70% of your run.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Another thing I was told today is that the PERI staff (or whatever they are called now) check your heart rate at the end.  So even if you get to the level that you need to, you can fail if your heart rate is too high.  
I would strongly suggest that anyone doing the test not drink coffee or use any thermogenic type supplements on the day of.  Get some good deep breathing techniques down too, so you can drop your heart rate quickly.  

What ever happened to just putting on your crap and going for a big walk/run?   ???


----------



## medaid

it would be really nice to get a copy of the Cdn one...


----------



## zipperhead_cop

MedTech said:
			
		

> it would be really nice to get a copy of the Cdn one...



If you PM me with your email address I can send you the Ontario Police one.  As far as I know they are the same.  However, you will need to respond to this reply in the next 20 minutes, as I am leaving for Mexico with my family for one week.  You will certainly get it after that.


----------



## orange.paint

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Another thing I was told today is that the PERI staff (or whatever they are called now) check your heart rate at the end.  So even if you get to the level that you need to, you can fail if your heart rate is too high.
> I would strongly suggest that anyone doing the test not drink coffee or use any thermogenic type supplements on the day of.  Get some good deep breathing techniques down too, so you can drop your heart rate quickly.
> 
> What ever happened to just putting on your crap and going for a big walk/run?   ???



Not true from what I seen.They take it at the beginning along with your blood pressure.A couple of months ago anyway.There was no heart rate check at the end.However I believe during the step test they check it at the end.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

099* said:
			
		

> Not true from what I seen.They take it at the beginning along with your blood pressure.A couple of months ago anyway.There was no heart rate check at the end.However I believe during the step test they check it at the end.



Entirely possible.  I haven't done it yet.


----------



## peaches

Anyone interested, I have a copy of the CF express test 20 MSR , MP3, WMA and Itunes.  I also have a copy of a treadmill workout that helps you train for it.  It works great.  Myself I practice the 20MSR at least once a month.  If your interested contact me on my e-mail and I will send it off to you.


----------



## Jacqueline

Also, when you hyperventilate before a sprint, your body takes advantage of it's _carbonic acid-bicarbonate buffer system_ in the blood.
This'll increase the pH of the blood slightly, which allows better control of the short-term build up af lactic acid during.
Since sprinting is a cellular process, you'll do your best if your system can create a neutral environment for it's sensitive little cells.


----------



## Daidalous

I just jog around my block  twice for a nice 3.6km, on Fridays I sprint the distance of 1 light pole then jog the second then sprint....., it works for me, although I have seen people do no PT all year long, show up,  do the min and look like they are ready to have a heart attack.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

FYI, further to my last, my Yahoo account is being a pain in the arse and will not let me send out files greater than 10 meg any more.  As the cadance is 13+ meg, I am hooped.  Sorry.


----------



## punkd

You can upload the file to http://www.yousendit.com and post the address back here if you want. Files upto 100mb.


----------



## Klc

If that fails, I have an FTP server I can walk you thru uploading to, and I have enough bandwidth to give out a few dozen copies.

Plus I could use one.  ;D

Then I'll get to work on putting it on top of some music....


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Klc said:
			
		

> If that fails, I have an FTP server I can walk you thru uploading to, and I have enough bandwidth to give out a few dozen copies.
> 
> Plus I could use one.  ;D
> 
> Then I'll get to work on putting it on top of some music....



PM me with the steps and I will try.  I also tried using that sending site for one of the members, but I haven't heard back yet if he got it or not.


----------



## Klc

Or I could just convert the file to a lower bitrate, or ogg vorbis file - But that will have to wait till tomorrow afternoon at the earliest. 

I have my enrollment to worry about till then.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Okay, further to my last, perhaps this link may work.  If it does, then you should be reaping cadance file glory.  Good luck, and I think I have exhausted my avenues to distribute this thing.  I have no idea how long the link will be good for:

javascriptl('http://www.yousendit.com/download/MLknQLLDBId5TA%253D%253D');

I just tried it and it works.  Have at 'er!  Remember to speak to your doctor before starting any new fitness program.


----------



## spqr

The link expired.  It owould be better if it was hosted at the ftp site that was mentioned earlier.  Then it would have any limits on downloads on it or an expiry date.

Spqr


----------



## zipperhead_cop

I've tried a lot of things, and many have not worked.  Put up another link to whatever source you think will provide a reliable archive for this thing and I will try to get it there.  Failing that "tawk amongst yeh selves"
Bonne Chance


----------



## Klc

http://media1.filewind.com/g.php?filepath=1521 

Done and done. Meant to do this before, but I've been busy since my enrollment.  ;D

File is about 3.5 mb now, still sounds fine to me. This host should be good for a good while.

If anyone has problems iPodding the converted track, let me know.


----------



## westie048

I have heard there is no more beep test it is just the BFT now instead, but if you fail the BFT then you must do the beep test. So it is still around, but not in the traditional sense of everyone having to do it.






 :skull:


----------



## orange.paint

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I've tried a lot of things, and many have not worked.  Put up another link to whatever source you think will provide a reliable archive for this thing and I will try to get it there.  Failing that "tawk amongst yeh selves"
> Bonne Chance



Zipperheadcop's version is correct and fit on my IPOD as anyother song.I got a 30 gig IPOD(I think),it doesnt take up that much room.


----------



## geo

westie048 said:
			
		

> I have heard there is no more beep test it is just the BFT now instead, but if you fail the BFT then you must do the beep test. So it is still around, but not in the traditional sense of everyone having to do it.
> :skull:


13 Km ruck march, + carry + trench dig are now the standard
fail once, you do it a 2nd time
fail twice, you go see the doc for his okiedokie ..... and then it is back to the Gym for 20 M shuttle run express test...

BUT,... once you pass the shuttle run.... will they make you do the 13 Km again? >


----------



## BinRat55

> 13 Km ruck march, + carry + trench dig are now the standard



And just what standard is that?  You should really Include all information when answering questions.  The LFAA/LFCA/LFWA "ARMY" standard is a BFT, which is exactly what you described.  1CAD (Air Force Wings) mostly rely on the CF Express test as the standard.  I just completed mine last month.  When it comes right down to it, the universality of service is the "standard", it's just that different commands have a different way of achieving that standard.  I have spent 14 years on Army bases, and i've done both BFT and 20 MSR.  I've spent 3 years on an Air Force Wing, and i've only ever done the 20 MSR.  We are not even equipped to do the BFT.  Sorry for rambling there - fitness testing is a sore spot with me at the moment!!


----------



## orange.paint

Woah,
You understood what 13km+carry+trench dig=BFT,so does everyone else.It's usually the first abbreviation soldiers learn in the recruiting center when their course is outline for them.Geo spelled it out what the standard was.
Ease up.Why is fitness a sore spot with you?As you didn't add all the information.


----------



## geo

RCAC easy....
BR55 did bring up a valid point... that the 13K++ is the basic fitness test that the army has chosen to apply to all personnel working within`"green" places - regardless of the colour of your uniform BUT, the AIR and SEA branches have not necessarily chosen to follow suit AND, green personnel will have to follow their lead.


----------



## BinRat55

You are exactly right Geo.  I never meant to come across so abrupt (my "tone" in most of my emails at work seems to be a liiiiitle problem, but i'm working on it...) but Geo nailed my point correctly.  When I hear the word "standard" it means to me that everyone across the board must be able to meet this level.  There are some in my trade (we are purple) who have never actually seen a BFT let alone completed one.  I have a guy with me now who has 19 years in the service and this year was the first time he's even SEEN a C-7!!!  My brother-in-law is beginning his basic as of yesterday in Gagetown, and the "standard" is the 20 MSR.

Thanks Geo for helping me clarify a seemingly rude post.  My bad!!


----------



## BLUEFISH

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> MP3`s here - http://www.defence.gov.au/ARMY/artc/fitness.html#richmedia




Hi i'm new to this forum.....does the link above refer to like a regular gym size that one would run a shuttle test in?


----------



## aesop081

BLUEFISH said:
			
		

> Hi i'm new to this forum.....does the link above refer to like a regular gym size that one would run a shuttle test in?



The shuttle run is 20 meters.......back and forth.......on the beeps...doesnt matter what size gym you do it in


----------



## BLUEFISH

Thank you ....this means a lote as i came super close to hitting my target but died....i really want to practice and didnt want to practice the wrong thing.....so you're absolutely sure that it's 20 metres acroos all three military components no matter what?

I dont mean to be petulant....just percise  

Thank you again!


----------



## armyvern

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Woah,
> You understood what 13km+carry+trench dig=BFT,so does everyone else.It's usually the first abbreviation soldiers learn in the recruiting center when their course is outline for them.Geo spelled it out what the standard was.
> Ease up.Why is fitness a sore spot with you?As you didn't add all the information.



EX-RCAC,
Whoah there yourself.
I can assure you that Binrat55 is well aware of what a BFT is. I can also assure you that BFT standards (heck we've got army folks who don't know about the trench dig for crying out loud!!) are not common knowledge amongst the Air Force or the Navy. The only place I ever did them was in the Army (and in Cornwallis) and I've served with all 3 enviornments. I'll also take this time to assure you 'fitness' is not a sore spot nor a neglected spot with Binrat. You'll have to take my word for it. I know him and have been on those marchs and in the gym beside him.


----------



## aesop081

BLUEFISH said:
			
		

> Thank you ....this means a lote as i came super close to hitting my target but died....i really want to practice and didnt want to practice the wrong thing.....so you're absolutely sure that it's 20 metres acroos all three military components no matter what?
> 
> I dont mean to be petulant....just percise
> 
> Thank you again!



i did the test in the army...i did the test last week in the air force...its the same test...20 meters....on the beeps...back and forth.


----------



## George Wallace

BLUEFISH said:
			
		

> .....so you're absolutely sure that it's 20 metres acroos all three military components no matter what?
> 
> I dont mean to be petulant....just percise




That is precisely the reason they call it the "20 meter Beep test".


----------



## orange.paint

The Librarian said:
			
		

> EX-RCAC,
> Whoah there yourself.
> I can assure you that Binrat55 is well aware of what a BFT is. I can also assure you that BFT standards (heck we've got army folks who don't know about the trench dig for crying out loud!!) are not common knowledge amongst the Air Force or the Navy. The only place I ever did them was in the Army (and in Cornwallis) and I've served with all 3 enviornments. I'll also take this time to assure you 'fitness' is not a sore spot nor a neglected spot with Binrat. You'll have to take my word for it. I know him and have been on those marchs and in the gym beside him.



Yep
I know him personally myself,we didn't know it till yesterday.  (Darn internet reading....never could detect sarcasm/joking)
Is the BFT really not common knowledge across the CF?Maybe I'm missing something here(I've been known to) but isn't basic training a common denominator across the board as per always?Do they not do a BFT during basic training anymore?

I can see them not knowing about the trench dig,however that's one of those things units either do or don't.Depends on the base.As with the ammo can loading (which I think got scrapped as well).Honestly this year was the first time I ever done a trench dig myself during a BFT.And the past few courses we put through DP1 did not do the trench dig.And that was implemented in 2003 IIRC?


----------



## armyvern

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> I can see them not knowing about the trench dig,however that's one of those things units either do or don't.Depends on the base.As with the ammo can loading (which I think got scrapped as well).Honestly this year was the first time I ever done a trench dig myself during a BFT.And the past few courses we put through DP1 did not do the trench dig.And that was implemented in 2003 IIRC?


Yes it was. So when you yourself didn't see the Trench Dig ( a mandatory part of the annual fitness test BTW - it's not up to the Units) until this year, why do you have such a hard time believing that there are Navy and Ar pers who have never seen, done, or heard of it?

Basic trg yes. Do you forget that really long spell though where there was no such thing as a Recruit School running basic courses? Each enviornment was running their own...remember that? It went on for years. Guess what the CF standard was (actually still is) that those recruits doing basic courses within their own enviornments had to meet? The CF Express test. And that was Jim's point.


----------



## PMedMoe

IAW CANLANDGEN 011/06 221200 Z Dec 06, para 3, the Trench Dig is done only where facilities exist.

The other day the Ops O and I were talking and he asked what if they're (the facilities) frozen solid? IMHO then the facilities don't exist. 
I imagine the military would not agree so there goes doing any BFTs in the dead of winter!!


----------



## BinRat55

> Guess what the CF standard was (actually still is) that those recruits doing basic courses within their own enviornments had to meet? The CF Express test. And that was Jim's point.



Thank you Vern, that was put much better than I did!!  But you always had a way with words, didn't you?  

It's funny, 'cause even though the CF Express Test is the standard across the board, Reg AND Reserve, if Gander had the kit, my guys and myself would be doing the BFT instead.  The lop-sidedness is that on most air bases PT is not a priority.  I just came from spending a week in Shearwater and they are almost begging to get time off to do PT.  As soon as the Express test is over, bang back to work for another year.  I like the concept of Fit To Fight.  We always used to bitch on the 2 X 10's that we were supply, why would we need to do this - we should have our trucks, that's where are stores are anyways.  Well, i'm here to tell you that of all the different duties I have performed in Theatre, I've ALWAYS needed my feet and my back, never my truck.


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> IAW CANLANDGEN 011/06 221200 Z Dec 06, para 3, the Trench Dig is done only where facilities exist.
> 
> The other day the Ops O and I were talking and he asked what if they're (the facilities) frozen solid? IMHO then the facilities don't exist.
> I imagine the military would not agree so there goes doing any BFTs in the dead of winter!!



We did ours in the dead of winter. You are not digging a trench into the ground after all, but are rather using "trench boxes" and moving the pea gravel from one into another. Ours were forklift transportable, thus stored inside, didn't fill up with snow, ice etc because they had covers on them. Moved them outside, popped the covers, got the shovels and voila...the season had zero bearing. They could have been stored outside as well, the covers were wooden.

I'm also talking about the trench dig for RegF Land Units here, as I was below as well.


----------



## armyvern

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Well, i'm here to tell you that of all the different duties I have performed in Theatre, I've ALWAYS needed my feet and my back, never my truck.



I hope you're not trying to tell me that??


----------



## PMedMoe

The Librarian said:
			
		

> We did ours in the dead of winter. You are not digging a trench into the ground after all, but are rather using "trench boxes" and moving the pea gravel from one into another. Ours were forklift transportable, thus stored inside, didn't fill up with snow, ice etc because they had covers on them. Moved them outside, popped the covers, got the shovels and voila...the season had zero bearing. They could have been stored outside as well, the covers were wooden.
> 
> I'm also talking about the trench dig for RegF Land Units here, as I was below as well.



Yes, Vern, I know what you're talking about but apparently if they don't have the facilities, they don't have to do it.  Here in Kingston, the trench boxes are not stored inside and subsequently are frozen at present.  They do have wooden covers to keep the snow out but not so effective for the wet and cold.     We do expect warmer weather this week so maybe they'll thaw.  Possibly in time for our folks preparing to do the BFT March 21 or 22.


----------



## armyvern

Betcha that "storage" situation is corrected by next year!!


----------



## orange.paint

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Basic trg yes. Do you forget that really long spell though where there was no such thing as a Recruit School running basic courses? Each enviornment was running their own...remember that? It went on for years.



Nope.That's why I asked,knew there was proably sometime around RV 82 or something.What year was this?I was proably riding my banana seat paddle bike with blue and white streamers.



			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> Betcha that "storage" situation is corrected by next year!!



3 years in Gagetown and although I ran past the trench dig every morning I never had to do it until this year.It seems if it's frozen no one goes out of their way to do it.Or if we choose a differnt route,that doesnt end at the boxes.


----------



## armyvern

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Nope.That's why I asked,knew there was proably sometime around RV 82 or something.What year was this?I was proably riding my banana seat paddle bike with blue and white streamers.


90s. Cornwallis closed...each enviornment began running their own "basic courses." 


			
				EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> 3 years in Gagetown and although I ran past the trench dig every morning I never had to do it until this year.It seems if it's frozen no one goes out of their way to do it.Or if we choose a differnt route,that doesnt end at the boxes.


Each Unit has their own. Tech Svcs keeps theirs up by Maint Coy L33. I think it's CFSME that drags theirs out down by Lindsay Valley, etc etc. Don't know which ones you guys march by, but I would too if they weren't my Units.


----------



## orange.paint

The Librarian said:
			
		

> 90s. Cornwallis closed...each enviornment began running their own "basic courses." .



I was 8.Heavily into ninja turtles/Ghost busters and MC Hammer.



			
				The Librarian said:
			
		

> Each Unit has their own. Tech Svcs keeps theirs up by Maint Coy L33. I think it's CFSME that drags theirs out down by Lindsay Valley, etc etc. Don't know which ones you guys march by, but I would too if they weren't my Units.



Yep it was the CFSME boxes we used this year.I really don't think our "unit" has the boxes.Look into that tomorrow.


----------



## armyvern

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Yep it was the CFSME boxes we used this year.I really don't think our "unit" has the boxes.Look into that tomorrow.


So they begged and borrowed...that's normal in this outfit!!


----------



## orange.paint

No our unit doesnt have any of the boxes.Infact I was told they may be cancelling the trench dig anyway,and to not worry about it.


----------



## mml

Hey,

Just trying to learn more...When you guys say the beep test  are you  referring to the  shuttle test/express test where you have a distance of 20 metres to run and  they make a beep and you have to start your way back?

Is it every 5 seconds it beeps?And over how long ?What if your not at the line when it beeps? Do you  start back anyway?
Also I am assuming the goal s to get to the 20 m mark before it beeps  or  within  the 20 m   are there different sections you go to and when it  beeps you move on to the next?

How do  they rate your speed or whatever?

Is it timed or do they take your pulse and etc before and after??

Thanks,

Melanie


----------



## Shamrock

The beeps increase in intervals and you are required to get to the 20m line before the beep.  Intervals increase with the level -- at level 0, you'll be doing a brisk walk/light shuffle to get to the line.  

Just before the 20m line is a warning line.  If you're between this line and the 20m line after the beep, you're issued a warning.  If you're issued a warning during two successive passes, you're eliminated.  If you make it to the 20m line on the next pass, your warning is cleared. Warnings are otherwise not cumulative. Should you not make the wng line before the beep, you're eliminated.


----------



## mml

so how long at  a time do you do this for... 5 mins  or etc??


Thanks,

Melanie


----------



## Bane

You go up a stage roughly every30 seconds, so for example stage 7 is at about 3.5 min, stage 10 at about 5 min. give or take a bit.


----------



## mml

oh ok cool.  so when  people say that  females need to make a 6  .. they mean to that 6th stage?  i get ya


----------



## AmmoTech90

Bane said:
			
		

> You go up a stage roughly every30 seconds, so for example stage 7 is at about 3.5 min, stage 10 at about 5 min. give or take a bit.


You go up half a stage every 30 seconds, one stage every minute.  So stage 7 is at the seven minute point.  You start at 8.5 km/h and each stage is .5 km hour faster.  There are half stages but there is no increase in speed at this point.


----------



## aesop081

mml said:
			
		

> oh ok cool.  so when  people say that  females need to make a 6  .. they mean to that 6th stage?  i get ya



As per this :

http://www.rmc.ca/athletics/pe/EXPRES/standards_e.html


Women under 35 years of age need level *4* in order to pass the 20 MSR


----------



## 4400

I just passed my medical and interview for reg infantry and am waiting for some paper work, but other then that I am pretty sure I have a job. I was just wondering what I should concentrate on physically before I go to boot camp. Do I need to start practicing the beep test or just concentrate on running 5km and doing push ups, sit ups and chin ups. Any advice would be appreciated.
 Thanks, Paul

P.S, for the beep test what stage does a male under 35 have to make it to


----------



## AmmoTech90

4400 said:
			
		

> P.S, for the beep test what stage does a male under 35 have to make it to



See the post immediately above yours...ffs dont ask for recce platoon when you get to your battalion...


----------



## stealthylizard

Concentrate on all of the above.  Running (sprint and distance), sit-ups, pushups, chinups.


----------



## sgtdixon

Be Aware
Make sure when it comes to certain areas they explain everything in minute detail.
Esp Pushups, the PSP Standard is different from the AFM standard
somehow the standard isn't really that.


----------



## Old_navy_062

I know this was answered last year but all links provided have died.  I have the AU version but the timing is wrong. 

Thanks in advance 

Mod edit to correct thread title


----------



## mudrecceman

Do you mean the 20 MSR?  20 meter shuttle run?


----------



## Old_navy_062

Yes.  I didn't want to be corrected if I referred to it as the "beep" test.


----------



## Old_navy_062

Thanks.  I went through all posts again and confirmed all the links for the Cdn version are dead.  The British version doesn't go through the stages the same way as the Cdn.


----------



## navymich

The last time it was posted, I made sure to save it to my computer knowing that the links were good for dying.  Unfortunately, it's too big to attach here, unless someone can tell me another way, or a program I can put it into to be able to post the link?  If nobody is able to help, c2nwt PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Johnnyfive

airmich said:
			
		

> The last time it was posted, I made sure to save it to my computer knowing that the links were good for dying.  Unfortunately, it's too big to attach here, unless someone can tell me another way, or a program I can put it into to be able to post the link?  If nobody is able to help, c2nwt PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.



http://www.megaupload.com/

This site allows you to upload files that others can then download. Sign up then provide a link to the file.


----------



## navymich

Not sure if this worked or not, but I tried out what J5 suggested.  Here is a link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YBBD9VJV  I haven't had a chance yet to try it out, so bear with me please, and if someone can let me know yay or nay.


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Or just ask me nice... ;D


----------



## Johnnyfive

Worked for me ;D 
Now I just have to find my mp3 player and figure out how to measure 20m.  I was thinking of doing it at a tennis court anyone know how long a court is?

*EDIT* just looked it up 23.77m perfect! well almost.


----------



## navymich

Johnnyfive said:
			
		

> Worked for me ;D
> Now I just have to find my mp3 player and figure out how to measure 20m.  I was thinking of doing it at a tennis court anyone know how long a court is?
> 
> *EDIT* just looked it up 23.77m perfect! well almost.



Interesting, I just looked it up too, and it said the length was 120 feet which is 32m.

*edit: and another site says 78ft which gives you the metre length that you said.  I say just bring a long tape measure with you, it will probably be easier!


----------



## the 48th regulator

http://rapidshare.com/files/50674755/A_Full_beep_test.wma

I also have the Beep test available on the above rapidshare link for those that are interested.

dileas

tess


----------



## mudrecceman

c2nwt said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I went through all posts again and confirmed all the links for the Cdn version are dead.  The British version doesn't go through the stages the same way as the Cdn.



Well, I did say "try"   ;D

Glad ya got it though.


----------



## Moggie

Thank you airmich, the link worked quite well!  All that's left for to do is sorting out the length of the track nearby to figure how much of it I should be running.


----------



## JBoyd

The links that previously held this test seem to be broken, or the file is no longer there. does anyone else have one they can pass around?


----------



## 284_226

JBoyd said:
			
		

> The links that previously held this test seem to be broken, or the file is no longer there. does anyone else have one they can pass around?



Try this - http://rapidshare.com/files/65895488/A_Full_beep_test.mp3


----------



## JBoyd

Thanx, that is just what i was looking for 

however, someone previously in this thread mentioned that the levels get progressively faster? however after doing a little bit of research it looks like the beeps on say lvl 10 are pretty close to the same duration as the ones on level 1, approx 5 seconds apart. can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## 284_226

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Thanx, that is just what i was looking for
> 
> however, someone previously in this thread mentioned that the levels get progressively faster? however after doing a little bit of research it looks like the beeps on say lvl 10 are pretty close to the same duration as the ones on level 1, approx 5 seconds apart. can anyone else confirm this?



That's odd...perhaps something is wrong with your file player?  When I play it back, the level 1 beeps are ~9-10 seconds apart, while at level 10 they're about 5 seconds apart.  They should definitely be occurring faster as you go up in level...


----------



## geo

JBoyd,
do you mean level 10 or the 10th "beep"?
I'm asking this because each "level" is ten beeps long... so yes, beep no 10 is as long as beep no 1


----------



## the 48th regulator

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.com/files/50674755/A_Full_beep_test.wma
> 
> I also have the Beep test available on the above rapidshare link for those that are interested.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



My link from above works as well.

dileas

tess


----------



## JBoyd

geo said:
			
		

> JBoyd,
> do you mean level 10 or the 10th "beep"?
> I'm asking this because each "level" is ten beeps long... so yes, beep no 10 is as long as beep no 1



no the 10th level, i just did some basic comparisons on the beeps on level 1 for about 30 seconds , and they appear to be 5 seconds apart. and on the 10th level, (right after the voice says level 10) the beeps for 30 seconds are pretty much bang on same duration, approx. 5 seconds.


----------



## 284_226

JBoyd said:
			
		

> no the 10th level, i just did some basic comparisons on the beeps on level 1 for about 30 seconds , and they appear to be 5 seconds apart. and on the 10th level, (right after the voice says level 10) the beeps for 30 seconds are pretty much bang on same duration, approx. 5 seconds.



Each level takes one minute to complete.  Level 1 lasts for 160 metres (8 lengths).  Level 10 lasts for 240 metres (12 lengths).  Level 19 lasts for 320 metres (16 lengths).  Each level takes the same amount of time to complete, but you have an increasing number of lengths to complete in each level, so you have to run faster and faster.

Therefore, the beeps have to be closer together the higher in level you go.  By my measurement, they're 8.6 seconds apart at Level 1, and 5.25 seconds apart at Level 10.  At level 19, they're about 3.8 seconds apart, but that's moot as I don't know anyone that would survive at that pace - their heart would blow out of their chest and do the funky chicken all over the gym floor.   ;D


----------



## 284_226

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> My link from above works as well.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



I must need new glasses.  I could've sworn I'd tested all the links, but must've missed yours.


----------



## JBoyd

284_226 said:
			
		

> Each level takes one minute to complete.  Level 1 lasts for 160 metres (8 lengths).  Level 10 lasts for 240 metres (12 lengths).  Level 19 lasts for 320 metres (16 lengths).  Each level takes the same amount of time to complete, but you have an increasing number of lengths to complete in each level, so you have to run faster and faster.
> 
> Therefore, the beeps have to be closer together the higher in level you go.  By my measurement, they're 8.6 seconds apart at Level 1, and 5.25 seconds apart at Level 10.  At level 19, they're about 3.8 seconds apart, but that's moot as I don't know anyone that would survive at that pace - their heart would blow out of their chest and do the funky chicken all over the gym floor.   ;D



Well after another examination of my .mp3 i have of it, i have come to the conclusion that i must have been sniffing some pretty good glue or something, lol. You are absolutely right in those times, i dont know where my head was and i apologize for my previous posts being utterly incorrect.


----------



## aesop081

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Well after another examination of my .mp3 i have of it, i have come to the conclusion that i must have been sniffing some pretty good glue or something, lol. You are absolutely right in those times, i dont know where my head was and i apologize for my previous posts being utterly incorrect.



Imagine that......people who have done the test several times in their career told you how it worked yet you, in you infinite wisdom, thought they were all wrong !!!!


----------



## the 48th regulator

284_226 said:
			
		

> I must need new glasses.  I could've sworn I'd tested all the links, but must've missed yours.



It was part of another thread until it was merged with this one.

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator

http://rapidshare.com/files/70011948/A_Full_beep_test.wma

I have changed the file location for the beep test I had posted previously.

dileas

tess


----------



## FutureQYR

Can Anyone tell me what the average stage for most people is on the 20m shuttle run (Beep Test)? ???


----------



## TN2IC

Stage 6 for the young bucks to pass.


----------



## geo

stage 5.5 for an old fart to pass (under CLS' enhanced guidelines)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

geo said:
			
		

> stage 5.5 for an old fart to pass (under CLS' enhanced guidelines)



Damn I'm getting close to that  ;D


----------



## geo

You're getting close to what...
Enhanced guidelines OR an old fart?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Old fart


----------



## AndrewB2020

Thought it was lvl 5? Unless they changed it recently.


----------



## combat_clarke

I am just looking for an oppion in regards to the physical at Basic. I was told to be a Combat Engineer you have to be in really good shape in some cases they are in better shape then any other Combat Arms trade out there. So being the guy I am so I dont look like an idiot along side my comrads, I go out day by day doing my push ups, pull ups, sit ups and running and other exercises to prepare for this physical test at basic. I feel I can surpass the physical requirements and right now I  have 6 more weeks to get in even better shape then i am now for basic. now here is the dillema I am having. I was told if you go too high you will be torn up by instuctors like if I go there and tripple the physcal that is just as worse as failing it. I thought it would make me look good and stand out to the instuctors so they may say hey this guy stands out above the rest, to try and surpass everyone there like if the best is 30 push ups and i do 50 it will only cause more problems for me...can I have some feed back on this one if this is true or not. peace out.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Peace out??   :

I would not worry about performing well on the PT test when you get to Garrison St-Jean during Week 0 of BMQ and being torn apart for it.  However, if you set the bar that high...you will get torn apart for regression at a later date.  Do your best, simple.  Always.  

However, doing better than other people, and being arrogant about it, is a different story.  I doubt your Crse Instr's will say "wow this guy is great!".  They may say "this guy is in shape...one less thing for him to worry about...".  It is the PT test during Week 0 of BMQ.  Not the Ironman in Pet and you blew the record time by 55 minutes.  Careful of the intention to 'blow everyone away' in PT and maintain that in everything.  Teamwork, dedication to that team, loyalty, integrity, "leave no man behind", attention to detail, following orders and direction, etc are all other qualities that are AS if not MORE important in recruits and CF members.  The best thing for you to do if you DO blow everyone away?  Congratulate everyone else who passed...and don't rub their nose in your higher achievement.  

2 words..."quiet professional"


----------



## combat_clarke

Thanks for the Advice that was probley the best I got so far.  haha gotcha on the peace out thing at the beginning.


----------



## geo

AndrewB2020 said:
			
		

> Thought it was lvl 5? Unless they changed it recently.



A basic pass for the over 50 crowd is a level 5 BUT, from the CLS' perspective, we should all reach "exempt" level - to get our pass..... Hence the 5.5


----------



## geo

Combat_Engineer_Clarke said:
			
		

> I am just looking for an oppion in regards to the physical at Basic. I was told to be a Combat Engineer you have to be in really good shape in some cases they are in better shape then any other Combat Arms trade out there. So being the guy I am so I dont look like an idiot along side my comrads, I go out day by day doing my push ups, pull ups, sit ups and running and other exercises to prepare for this physical test at basic. I feel I can surpass the physical requirements and right now I  have 6 more weeks to get in even better shape then i am now for basic. now here is the dillema I am having. I was told if you go too high you will be torn up by instuctors like if I go there and tripple the physcal that is just as worse as failing it. I thought it would make me look good and stand out to the instuctors so they may say hey this guy stands out above the rest, to try and surpass everyone there like if the best is 30 push ups and i do 50 it will only cause more problems for me...can I have some feed back on this one if this is true or not. peace out.


If you are going REG, there is no PT test before Wk 0 @ BMQ.  You will be "one of lots of others".  It is excellent that you arrive in good PT shape but, if you are in far greater shape than everyone else ... 1. you prolly won't be able to keep it up during basic  2. you will be forced to work with those who are not in quite as good a physical condition.

WRT Engineers being in better shape than the "other" combat arms trades... I might agree BUT, lots of others won't... Gunners have to sling around lots of heavy shells & big bitts... Crewmen have to sling around lots of heavy shells & big bitts... Infantrymen have tons of gear to sling around as well... no one gets off lightly IMHO!
Also, I should point out that being an engineer you have to excel at teamwork - you won't survive the one man show.


----------



## private_nobody_yet

in case you can't find the audio file (or don't want to dig for it) ...
and just bookmark the link.

[flash=200,200]http://www.health-calc.com/images/stories/flashfiles/yoyo_calculator.swf[/flash]


----------



## bigrigg

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I have never heard the Canadian Army one, but if it is anything like the one the police use for the ATS, I have a copy of that.  The file is over 10 meg but if anybody wants it, PM me and I'll fire it off to your email.
> FYI, it isn't that hard.  If you can drive your body for about 7 or 8 minutes you will pass.  Because of all the starting and stopping, it seems worse than it is.  Your brain will quit before your body needs to.  Unless you are in poor shape, at which point all facets of life suck.  I take no responsibility for anybody gassing themselves out and going t*ts up.
> _PLEASE CONSULT YOUR PHYSICIAN BEFORE UNDERTAKING ANY NEW FITNESS REGIMEN_
> Try it once for your own confidence, then go back to distance running for fitness.
> And have fun!


Hey there,

I read you have/had a copy of the ATS 20 meter beep test.  If you still have a copy I would love to get it.

I'll give you an older e-mail address.  My new e-mail is acting wierd so this one will work.  "glammergirl67@hotmail.com".  I've been using the Australian one too and it is off like someone mentioned before.

Thank you sooo much...


----------



## Moggie

bigrigg, here's a link to a download of the beep test track: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U8C2MLX0

edited to add:  I've checked it, and it matches up with the one that gets used in the gym classes at my school.  It should be what you're looking for.


----------



## stryte

bigrigg,

I have emailed you a copy of the beeptest in mp3 format to the above posted email address.

Good training to you.


----------



## bigrigg

stryte said:
			
		

> bigrigg,
> 
> I have emailed you a copy of the beeptest in mp3 format to the above posted email address.
> 
> Good training to you.


Thank you for your help.  I'll check it out.

Good training to everyone, and thank you all for your help.


----------



## brendanhm1

In the next four weeks im going to be up to 30miles a week of running 6miles*5days. On April 29th I have a beep test coming up and I want to completly destroy my last score. :threat: 

So here are my options:
1) At the end of the 4 weeks I continue my 30miles week (approx 8:30 mile pace). But increase the pace by mabye a minute or two total each week. So by, say, the third week of april instead of 51 minutes Id be at mabye 44 minutes.
2) Drop the long distance stuff and focus on high intensity cardio (more relevant to beep test I think)...So like Hills, Quick 1.5 miles, Interval training and mabye one long distance run. As well increase intensity weekly.

Both the options to me seem extremely benefial, but I want to maximize my score so any recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## Armymedic

do 800's intervals in one of your 10 km runs a week. Or you could cut it down to 400's if you want to get more speed in.

BTW the BEST way to train for the beep test aka 20 MSR (20 meter shuttle run) is just to become a better runner. If you can routinely do your 6 miles (10 kms) in 45 or less, you're good.


----------



## DEZSklz

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Just looking for the beep test for 20 meter.All I seem to find is either the 15m beep test or places to pay for the 20m.I have the wav file for realplayer but am Looking for the MP3 format.Just so I can throw it on my IPOD and use.I have been using the 15m wondering why it was so darn fast.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Note:This could be something to add to the site to also help new recruits pratice.Of course its just a suggestion,Mike?Mods?



Try this link hope this helps.http://www.mediafire.com/?53vbbsw25ag


----------



## pteosborne

Great link DEZSkls its perfect for practicing the run and I dig the background music too!  ^-^


----------



## Klinkaroo

I was looking at the entry requirements to a civvy job I am interested in and I would have to do the 1.5 mile and 2.5 mile run in 10 minutes and 45 seconds and 22 minutes respectively. I was just wondering how much this would be around on the beep test?


----------



## George Wallace

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> I was looking at the entry requirements to a civvy job I am interested in and I would have to do the 1.5 mile and 2.5 mile run in 10 minutes and 45 seconds and 22 minutes respectively. I was just wondering how much this would be around on the beep test?



 ???

No comparison.  Two are timed runs over measured distances; the other is a "Shuttle Run".  Two different things.  There is no "STOP and GO" in a 1.5 and 2.5 Mile runs.


----------



## Armymedic

Your 10:45 in the 2.4 Km (1.5 mile) would be about a level 8.5/9 on the 20 MSR.


----------



## MedTechStudent

sof-t said:
			
		

> Your 10:45 in the 2.4 Km (1.5 mile) would be about a level 8.5/9 on the 20 MSR.



In other words, your fine, stop worrying.


----------



## Bird

Hey. I'm joining the Australian Airforce, and was told that there would be a fitness test, but I don't know what it includes other than the beep test. Does anyone here have an idea of what else I should be focusing on to pass the test?

Thanks


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Maybe focus on the phone number for the recruiting office and just ask them what you will be doing?


----------



## Bird

Haha. Funny.
I have asked. I wouldn't have asked someone else if they had told me. All I got told was 'you have to pass a fitness test and the beep test.' It's not exactly a lot of information, now is it?


----------



## apache2001

Bird said:
			
		

> Haha. Funny.
> I have asked. I wouldn't have asked someone else if they had told me. All I got told was 'you have to pass a fitness test and the beep test.' It's not exactly a lot of information, now is it?



I have attached a PDF here.  I hope it will help.  Good luck.


----------



## Bird

Thank you very much!


----------



## TruHammer

I couldn't find any info in the other beep test post.  Does anyone know where I could find the Canadian 20m beep test?  I believe it has 17 levels instead of 20+ that the Aussie one has and the cadence moves up much quicker.  Making it a more difficult test.

Thanks


----------



## tankie

Wowsers Tru, i am flabbergasted, the last time i done a bleep test was in Belfast '97, and my 3rd lung was firmy deployed during the duration!!

However the following links should be of some help.  I apologise in advance if they don't work!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-stage_fitness_test ( easily the most informative one)

http://www.arrse.co.uk/cpgn2/Forums/viewtopic/t=21814.html

Enjoy!!


----------



## geo

Tru... 
this subject has been discussed & posted umpteen times

you didn't use this forum,s search function did you ?  :tsktsk:

It's there... sweat & enjoy


----------



## bossi

Classic ... (I just posted in the wrong thread ..." rust - the only thing that improves with neglect" ...)

As I was saying, I finally found out why they wouldn't simply give me a copy of the beep/bleep test cadence wav/sound file:  Liability issues ...
(sigh ... life was so much simpler in the good old days ...)

Anyway, here are the three links I found
(although I'll have to try them at home - Mordak appears to have disabled downloading at the office ... sigh ... life was so much simpler ...)

http://www.defence.gov.au/army/1_19RNSWR/fitness.htm

http://www.justaguything.com/train-to-become-a-royal-marines-commando/

http://ahagirls-soccer.com/id4.html


----------



## jricRN

Thanks 'the 48th regulator' for the Beep test WMA file.


----------



## the 48th regulator

jricRN said:
			
		

> Thanks 'the 48th regulator' for the Beep test WMA file.



Cheers, any time brother!

dileas

tess


----------



## LordVagabond

If anyone that has done it could confirm, I found this link on youtube about Australian Police doing a beep test:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weEe4V0Ot2Y


----------



## aesop081

LordVagabond said:
			
		

> If anyone that has done it could confirm,



What is it you want confirmed exactly ?


----------



## George Wallace

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What is it you want confirmed exactly ?



Perhaps he should have posted this link to confirm 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD6XJvKARTE&NR=1


He may have had a better idea of what question he was asking, if any.


----------



## LordVagabond

I wasn't really asking anything, just making sure that it's the same test as the CF uses, that's all, for the people asking earlier in the previous page.


----------



## xxmixkexx

When I go for my BMQ should i stop running at level 6? (my minimum) I can't make excempt yet so should I stop? Or just give it my all and get 9?


----------



## CheeseNip

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> When I go for my BMQ should i stop running at level 6? (my minimum) I can't make excempt yet so should I stop? Or just give it my all and get 9?



One thing you'll learn quickly is that you should never stop at the standard. The idea is to meet the standard, and then exceed it to the best of your ability. Always, and with pretty much everything, do the best you can at all times, because the standard is not a stop sign.
Just my .02 cents.


----------



## cp140tech

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> When I go for my BMQ should i stop running at level 6? (my minimum) I can't make excempt yet so should I stop? Or just give it my all and get 9?



You'd do well to start off your career by pushing yourself.... it really pays off.  Set good work habits from day one.


----------



## xxmixkexx

Thanks! I always push myself when I test at home, I was just not sure if you were supposed to stop if you could not make exempt.


----------



## ringer98

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> Thanks! I always push myself when I test at home, I was just not sure if you were supposed to stop if you could not make exempt.



As well, on this day all your instructors are watching you. This is the time you want to shine. By shine I don't mean "show off" but make them notice you. Don't drop out at stage 6, that just tells them that your not looking to get ahead, and the minimum is what you will always except.


----------



## xxmixkexx

I am hoping for level 10 before BMQ, but would exempt even matter the first year?


----------



## ringer98

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> I am hoping for level 10 before BMQ, but would exempt even matter the first year?


It depends on your trade. For myself, in the infantry there is no such thing as exempt, we do it every year   ;D  (I THINK all combat arms personel do it every year?? anyone clarify??)

But One of my friends is a MSE OP (driver) in the arir force and he will not have to do it again until next year.


----------



## aesop081

Ringer said:
			
		

> It depends on your trade. For myself, in the infantry there is no such thing as exempt, we do it every year   ;D  (I THINK all combat arms personel do it every year?? anyone clarify??)



Yopu do the BFT every year correct ? The BFT counts as "exempt" but still has to be done every year as it is valid for only 12 months. I never did the expres test while i was army.



> But One of my friends is a MSE OP (driver) in the arir force and he will not have to do it again until next year.



And that is correct CF policy WRT the expres test.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd

For PER purposes the BFT is considered an "exempt," but has to be done annually as a fitness test. Here is the trick, though when it comes to doing either or both (BFT and/or EXPRES). Make sure you do the BFT first and then exempt the EXPRES, as PeopleSoft will record only the last test done. Ie, if you get exempt on the EXPRES, then do the BFT, your EMAA will show only the one year fitness category.


----------



## Merrick

Moggie said:
			
		

> bigrigg, here's a link to a download of the beep test track: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U8C2MLX0
> 
> edited to add:  I've checked it, and it matches up with the one that gets used in the gym classes at my school.  It should be what you're looking for.



This beep test starts at level 0, is this how the one used by the CF is?


----------



## PMedMoe

Merrick said:
			
		

> This beep test starts at level 0, is this how the one used by the CF is?



No, we are so good was start at level 10!!!     Just kidding.


----------



## ringer98

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No, we are so good was start at level 10!!!     Just kidding.



If that were true I might be able to make 13-13.5  ;D


----------



## aesop081

Merrick said:
			
		

> This beep test starts at level 0, is this how the one used by the CF is?



Yes.


----------



## Cooldevil789

It is probably no different then the version I got to do, during my Police Foundations course in College.


----------



## R. Jorgensen

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.com/files/70011948/A_Full_beep_test.wma
> 
> I have changed the file location for the beep test I had posted previously.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



This will save my life in the future. Thank you oh-so-very much!

Time to get my... TRAINING FACE on!  :threat:


----------



## janbear

Oh man running is not my thing...im a bigger girl..not fat, but not small...i just don't wanna be the slowest one and that all i can think of, but im working hard at it. Thankfully im not a smoker, that would make things worse i assume.


----------



## bradlupa

i have never done a beep or bleep test before but from where i stand i'm not to worried i'm a long distance runner and have been for years.  My current pace is 4:36 mile and a 9:45 for 3 km 5 km is just under 20min and the 10km  is just under 41min


----------



## Big burn

bradlupa said:
			
		

> i have never done a beep or bleep test before but from where i stand i'm not to worried i'm a long distance runner and have been for years.  My current pace is 4:36 mile and a 9:45 for 3 km 5 km is just under 20min and the 10km  is just under 41min


 You are not to worry at all with that beep test if you do run at this pace.  That is more than excellent it is outstanding!! I have run 3 to 4 times a week for almost 8 months and had difficulty to get my 4 km under 16minutes easily.  And my 5 k was turning around 21 always and always.  

I wouldn't be surprised if you tell me you've reached level 13 maybe 14 at beep test.


----------



## rod_barolo

Big Burn;

There are a lot of people that would be pretty happy to do 5km in 21 minutes.
However, it sort of sounds like you would like to improve that time.

Check out Daniel's Running Formula by Jack Daniels. (There are lots of other books as well as a lot of great web sites as well .) His main idea is that you need to vary your running training in order to see big improvements.  Going out and running more or less the same distance at the same speed will not give you as good of results as a more detailed program that includes some long slow runs, and some shorter faster ones and some interval training.  In a way it is a lot like the idea behind cross-fit.  Muscles adapt and respond the most when challenged and confused.

I was pretty surprised by how much my running improved when I changed my training.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Big burn

thanks rod i'll try that.. but yes a lot of ppl would like to do so but still i have run for almost 8 months on a regular base so if anyone would do it i bet he would be able to do the same.  I just don't know how to get it one level higher.  i've recently tried to run long distance and then coming back with a short 4k or 5k gets easier.


----------



## Fusaki

> Check out Daniel's Running Formula by Jack Daniels. (There are lots of other books as well as a lot of great web sites as well .) His main idea is that you need to vary your running training in order to see big improvements.  Going out and running more or less the same distance at the same speed will not give you as good of results as a more detailed program that includes some long slow runs, and some shorter faster ones and some interval training.  *In a way it is a lot like the idea behind cross-fit. * Muscles adapt and respond the most when challenged and confused.



I used http://crossfitendurance.com/ as the inspiration behind my training plan for last week's CFB Petawawa Cross base challenge. I basically did two interval days, two tempo days, and an endurance day per week - alternating running and the biking. I did this for 3 weeks leading up to the race and put my regular crossfit WODs on hold.

To put the above in context, the Cross Base challenge is a duathalon: 10km Run -> 20km Bike -> 5km Run, which I managed to scrape out in 2:12:20. I completed the first 10km in 48 Mins.  On my last tempo run leading up to the race I did a 5km in 22mins.

My next goal is to do a half marathon this summer through training by the crossfitendurance website as perscribed: Crossfit mainsite WODs 5 or 6 times a week plus crossfit endurance 3 times a week.


----------



## Tempestshade

Hello everyone,
I am starting my BMQ in about a month and have recently started running again(About 2-3 weeks ago). Last Friday I got a copy of a 20m beep test and ran it, and achieved a level 6.5 without any motivating factor(people telling me to continue).
I know I will complete the physical tests during the first week but am concerned that this might not be enough for the other physical aspects of the BMQ.
I am 18 years old and realize that a 6.5 is not the best for my age.

Thank you,
David


----------



## Doom

If I'm not mistaken, I think it's a Level 5 minimum. And also if I'm not mistaken, I believe the levels are in equivalent in miles per hour. For instance, if you were to run the 20 meter shuttle run, and every lap you do is a .1 onto the level you're at. For instance 0.1, then 0.2 etc etc.

So getting to about 5mph pace is ideal for the 20 meter shuttle run. Tips to keep in mind, is of course breathing, warm up which would include stretching. Furthest I've gone is level 13. So If i'm not mistaken again it's about 13 mph. Keep in mind to those who've never ran a beep test before, it's one thing to start running at 10 mph versus starting from the beginning of the tape. Because, it will wear you down no matter how good you are. Unless you're an avid soccer player of course 

Tips on getting ready for a beep test... Go for a jog, nothing heavy roughly 20 minutes a day, keep the pace and don't walk. This will also hopefully build endurance for you during this shuttle run and will keep you positive!


----------



## bradlupa

6 is the minimun level and for the express it would be a 10 for ages 17-19 10.5 for ages 20-29, and 8 for ages 30-39


 Link
 2nd Link


----------



## Tempestshade

Ahh Thank you, for posting that. I thought those were the requirements to be exempt from the express test?


----------



## bradlupa

yup that would be the first link
the second is the minium requirments of the CF


----------



## Tempestshade

haha ok good, that makes me feel a lot better about my first score. Considering that 10 would be if you were in peak condition, which I will admit I am far from peak condition.

Thank you very much Bradlupa, I appreciate this,
David


----------



## ThadoS

so to start it's:
Shuttle Run...
Push ups. 
sit ups
Chin ups 

Is that everything?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

ThadoS said:
			
		

> so to start it's:
> Shuttle Run...
> Hand grip test
> Push ups.
> sit ups
> Chin ups
> 
> Is that everything?



See above.....


----------



## Celticgirl

ThadoS said:
			
		

> so to start it's:
> Shuttle Run...
> Hand grip
> Push ups.
> sit ups
> Chin ups
> 
> Is that everything?



To amend even further...there's no chin-up test on the Expres.


----------



## BearW

one thing that worked for me to get my beep test level up was to download a copy of it onto my ipod.. pace out the 20m and do it a couple times a week. (i'm a huge fan of specificity trg)

i got it off of limewire or whatever... it works..


----------



## tsokman

How do I figure out how to calculate my shuttle run score...


----------



## PMedMoe

tsokman said:
			
		

> How do I figure out how to calculate my shuttle run score...



Have you even applied yet?


----------



## tsokman

Yes I just did my medical and am waiting for a decision....what is level 4.5...is this 20M in 4.5 seconds...


----------



## aesop081

tsokman said:
			
		

> Yes I just did my medical and am waiting for a decision....what is level 4.5...is this 20M in 4.5 seconds...



Here's a thought......read this thread.


----------



## PMedMoe

tsokman said:
			
		

> Yes I just did my medical and am waiting for a decision....what is level 4.5...is this 20M in 4.5 seconds...



No.  Read through the thread and you should find your answer.  The run (back and forth) is 20 metres.  You have to run (and turn around) only on the beeps.  After so many times (4-5 depending on level) you will hear "Level (number) completed."  The timings get faster as the levels go up.  Level 4 is approx a total of 640m in a little over 4 minutes and Level 5 is about 820m in just over 5 minutes.  Figure Level 4.5 will be in between those two.  However, strive to get a higher level than what you require.

Are you going Reserve or Reg F?  If you are going Res, you will do your test prior to BMQ and it will probably be a step test and not the 20 MSR.

You really need to start searching and reading threads instead of asking questions that have been answered already.


----------



## fischer10

This thread is basically like this thread: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/89899/post-916405;topicseen#new ..... for those who end up here and not there. (even though this has been inactive for a few months sorry!)


----------



## richp

I remember doing the beep test in gym class. It works like this, there are 2 cones 20m apart and there will be a CD player playing beeps that speed up, the objective it to run when you hear the first beep and make it to the other side before the second beep. Relatively easy is you pace yourself, I personally got a level 9.


----------



## Nemecek

Hi everyone,

I know it's a slight bit of necro-posting but in reading over some of these boards, I've gotten myself confused regarding what constitutes a level in the shuttle run. I know it was stated before, but I wanted to double check; it doesn't seem to make mathematical sense.

Let's use the level 6 minimum for instance. Is someone said to have achieved that when they reach level 6.1 or level 7.1? 

I've become confused mainly because I noticed some people mentioning for different age groups that level 10 constitutes an exempt for the one age bracket, but 10.5 is exempt for a different bracket. 

Does it mean that a score 10.5 would be less than a score of 10 in this calculation?

edit: An additional point- It lists various criteria for different organizations on Wikipedia (I know, not necessarily the most accurate).

CF: 6.0 (Males), 4.0 (Females)

Ontario Provincial Police: 6.5

Royal Australian Navy: 6.1

Royal Marines: 11.0

I guess the decimals aren't allowing me to be certain. Does the 6.0 actually mean full completion of level 6 whereas the 6.1 and 6.5 only require the 1st and 5th stages to be completed?


----------



## Occam

When you hear them say "Level 10.5", that means you just completed Level 10.5.

If you need level 10.5, then you can stop running when you hear it said.

I really don't understand the confusion.

Link to MP3


----------



## Nemecek

The confusion comes from some posters on this thread stating contradictory things as to what constitutes a level. In reading back, someone asked what the minimum level meant and it was replied that the level 6 minimum meant every stage in level 6 up to 6.10 had to be completed. That would mean someone would be required to run until 7.1 to pass.

I may be coming across as idiotic, but if you need to spell it out for me by all means do. I guess what I don't understand is what the .0 necessarily means. Other posters state that the level 6 minimum means ALL of level 6, even though it states 6.0 in the book. 

If a 6.5 means level 6- stage 5, would a 6.0 simply mean level 6- stage 0?

If what others posted is true, that the level 6.0 minimum requires all stages to be completed, as opposed to level 6.1, I do not understand why in this case a level 6.0 would be considered MORE than a level 6.5 as numerically, 6.0 is LESS than 6.5.


P.S just in case you think the bold orange is trying to be snippy, it's not. I realize sometimes tone and inflection can get lost via internet communication. I was just trying to emphasize the specific points I'm fuzzy with.


----------



## Occam

Forget the ".1".  There is no "point 1" in Canada.

You have full stages and half stages.  Stage 6 is followed by Stage 6.5, which is followed by Stage 7.

If the chart says you need stage 6 to pass, when you hear the voice say "Stage 6", you've passed.

The stage announced is the stage completed.

Level = stage, but the official term is "stage", and that's what you'll find in the documentation.


----------



## Nemecek

Occam,

Thanks for bearing with me. 

I just wanted to make sure I was doing things right. So when I came across a few posts stating a level only counts once completed, I was slightly nervous about having my above-average score turn into just a mediocre one.

I realize this is a public site and that anyone can contribute, but sometimes I do forget not everything is accurate.


...unless of course, it's posted by someone with the Mentor or Milnet.ca Staff tag!


(You can send over the milpoints whenever you're ready!  )


----------



## Occam

If you listen to the MP3, you'll hear "Begin", and then 30 seconds later, "Stage one-half", and then 30 seconds later, "Stage one", and 30 seconds later, "Stage one and one half".  If you continue along, you'll hear "Stage six".  If Stage six is what you need for a pass, then when you hear "Stage six", you're done - you've successfully run six full stages, since you began at zero.

Try not to get too hung up on ends of stages and beginnings of stages.  If you need stage X according to the charts, run like hell until you hear "Stage X".  If you drop out, your score is the last stage that was announced.  It doesn't get simpler than that.   ;D


----------



## Chilme

If you go to this site (below) is has a chart that indicates the minimum standards and incentive standard as it is relevant to your age and sex.

http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/p/fitness-and-physical-training-in.html


----------



## Occam

Chilme said:
			
		

> If you go to this site (below) is has a chart that indicates the minimum standards and incentive standard as it is relevant to your age and sex.
> 
> http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/p/fitness-and-physical-training-in.html



You mean like the charts that I posted, just a few posts back in Reply 192?   :


----------



## ooalias

The way i found to get 9.5  was

run for 30 min  on a tredmill

3min at 8.5 kmh
3min at 12.5 kmh
walk 2 min at 5 or 6kmh

then go for a run on the track or other for 15min.  non stop.   just make sure your get to 15min run as afast as u can  so u push your heart.
 as you progress  try going back to the sprinting   use power poles if u can sprint walkfast sprint  untill you are done.  

thats day1.

day 2  just a short cardio workout " NO or LOW impact" after ur pushups and wights lol.  then make sure you rest 
good luck


----------



## Lumber

ooalias said:
			
		

> The way i found to get 9.5  was
> 
> run for 30 min  on a tredmill
> 
> 3min at 8.5 kmh
> 3min at 12.5 kmh
> walk 2 min at 5 or 6kmh
> 
> then go for a run on the track or other for 15min.  non stop.   just make sure your get to 15min run as afast as u can  so u push your heart.
> as you progress  try going back to the sprinting   use power poles if u can sprint walkfast sprint  untill you are done.
> 
> thats day1.
> 
> day 2  just a short cardio workout " NO or LOW impact" after ur pushups and wights lol.  then make sure you rest
> good luck



Really, any cario/aerobic exercise will help you reach  your goal. There is no one work-out/program that is a sure thing, or that is monumentally better than other.

One thing to keep in mind though is that the 20MSR (metre-shuttle-run) requires much more aerobic ability than a flat out 2.4km jog, which would be mostly cardio. What I mean is, if all you do is go for 3-5km runs, it won't be as effective at preparing you for the 20MSR as say sprinting and circuit training. I knew someone who trained for a year to run a marathon, ran that marathon, and then a month later for our fitness test they only reached half a level higher than I did (my 10.5 vs their 11). I'm not trying to downplay their accomplishment (and I am very proud of them) but I am just emphasizing how the 20MSR is so much more of an Aerobic test than a Cardio test. 

One other thing to consider is that your legs take much more of a beating then during a flat-out jog. The constant changing direction really starts to wear out your leg muscles, especially once you start getting up tot he higher levels. I have personally (and I've seen others) drop out of the run at level 10-11 not because we'd reached out VO2 max (although we were close), but because our legs felt like jell-o! So when preparing for the 20MSR, make sure you work on improving the muscle endurance in your legs. 

Hope people find some of this useful!

Cheers,


----------



## fischer10

If you want to train for the beep/bleep/shuttle run test all you have to do is run 25-30m while listening to the audio track. That way when you do the 20m its a breeze. Long distance running will help some, but its the stopping and starting that drain your energy as you have to accelerate at all times. Anyone needs the track I posted it on the site and a few others have, if you cannot find it PM me.


----------



## Occam

fischer10 said:
			
		

> If you want to train for the beep/bleep/shuttle run test all you have to do is run 25-30m while listening to the audio track. That way when you do the 20m its a breeze. Long distance running will help some, but its the stopping and starting that drain your energy as you have to accelerate at all times. Anyone needs the track I posted it on the site and a few others have, if you cannot find it PM me.



You know, I've been around a lot longer than the 20m shuttle run, and not once have I ever seen anyone doing shuttles as any form of regular exercise program.  Tens of thousands of people have passed the Expres test by plain old running/walking/marching with minor variations on the themes.  Stop trying to find ways to beat a particular test, and start looking at your overal fitness level and you won't need to worry about any of the individual tests.


----------



## owa

The shuttle run is as difficult as you make it before you go into it.  The level a young man has to hit (6) isn't all that high, and you need to realize that going into it.  I mean, depending on your fitness level you might have to dig deep between levels 4 and 6, but that equals about two minutes of serious effort -- which I think a lot of people can find in themselves if it's something they really want.

Another important thing is just not getting too excited early on.  From levels 1 to 3, try to be one of the last guys to hit the line between beeps.  Obviously don't be stupid about it, but you don't need to lead the pack and early on you can afford to be behind guys because the first 3 or 4 levels aren't really too hard.

What I aimed for was to hit the line close to the beep so I didn't really ever come to a complete stop.

Eh, there's lots of little 'tricks', but just go hard and if you feel like you're gonna collapse but you've got one or two more levels left, just remind yourself how close you are and how much easier life will be if you can just make it and avoid all the politics that comes with failing the express test haha.


----------



## fischer10

Occam said:
			
		

> You know, I've been around a lot longer than the 20m shuttle run, and not once have I ever seen anyone doing shuttles as any form of regular exercise program.  Tens of thousands of people have passed the Expres test by plain old running/walking/marching with minor variations on the themes.  Stop trying to find ways to beat a particular test, and start looking at your overal fitness level and you won't need to worry about any of the individual tests.



I'm not talking about meeting the standard, I'm talking about getting high score on it so you can be exempt ie. the 10.5... Why would anyone want to just aim for the 6.0, Just my opinion. An over all fitness level is a goal to reach as well, no doubts about it.


----------



## Nostix

fischer10 said:
			
		

> Why would anyone want to just aim for the 6.0, Just my opinion.



An honest answer to this would be: "Someone might choose not to train for a higher level on the beep test if it would conflict with their other personal fitness goals."


----------



## Snapshot007

I have never done a 20m beep test until I did BMQ and I passed. The minimum for us women is 4 and guys is 6, I got 6 and I don't run all that much. What happens is you start off with a PSP staff, they run up to level 2 to help set the pace, from there you are on your own. Everyone passed the test on my platoon the first time...don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## Snapshot007

You will do the CF Express twice, one during the first week and one in week 8.

At grad, there will be top male and female athlete award...FYI.


----------



## Container

Hey guys- before I do my runs I actually run the 20m MSR as a warm up. I like the burn-

but I use the Aussie one. Earlier in the thread people alluded to it being different. Different harder or different easier (accent jokes aside HARHAR)?

Im really hoping that it isnt a slower pace than the Canadian one.


----------



## fischer10

Container said:
			
		

> Hey guys- before I do my runs I actually run the 20m MSR as a warm up. I like the burn-
> 
> but I use the Aussie one. Earlier in the thread people alluded to it being different. Different harder or different easier (accent jokes aside HARHAR)?
> 
> Im really hoping that it isnt a slower pace than the Canadian one.



The one you are using is "harder" as in has more runs per level. The CF express test only has 6 runs per level and doesn't add a run each level you go up.


----------



## Container

Thanks a bunch. So the time between beeps is the same its just the numbering system? *edit* I apologize for how poorly I worded that- the Canadian Beeps and the Aussie Beeps have a similar time between each other progressively shortening?

That makes a lot of sense. I was hoping that it wasn't a case of me getting older- I didnt remember sucking wind like that when I was in the forces. 

Thanks again.


----------



## aesop081

fischer10 said:
			
		

> The one you are using is "harder" as in has more runs per level. The CF express test only has 6 runs per level and doesn't add a run each level you go up.



The Canadian one is 8 runs per level. After stage 5 is completed, its 9 runs per level. Each level is a minute long so as the time between "beeps" gets shorter, there is more runs for a stage at some point.


----------



## aesop081

Container said:
			
		

> So the time between beeps is the same its just the numbering system?



No, the time between beeps is not the same. The test starts at 8.5km/h and increases by .5Km/h for each stage completed. Thus the time between "beeps" gets shorter at each stage, resulting in more runs per stage ( as each stage is always 1 minute long) at some point.


----------



## fischer10

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The Canadian one is 8 runs per level. After stage 5 is completed, its 9 runs per level. Each level is a minute long so as the time between "beeps" gets shorter, there is more runs for a stage at some point.



Sorry for the wrong information D:


----------



## Chilme

I have attached a link to a chart that break downs the 20m Shuttle run test.  It show the time, distance, pace, and number of shuttles in each stage.  It also should the totals for time and distance.

http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2011/01/20-meter-shuttle-run-20msr-breakdown.html


----------



## prima6

Nostix said:
			
		

> An honest answer to this would be: "Someone might choose not to train for a higher level on the beep test if it would conflict with their other personal fitness goals."



I find that kind of funny.  No fitness goals come to my mind where they would cause difficulty reaching level 6 on the 20MSR.  

IME, the more honest answer is that most people care about little more than passing the EXPRES Test.


----------



## Mudshuvel

Hey guys,

I'm not sure if I misread a post somewhere (coincidentally can't find it again) I understand the 'passing' grade for the Week 10 Expres, however week 0 you can get by with significantly less push-ups and crunches... What about the beep test? I thought I read that passing now is level 3.5 week 0, and level 6 in week 10.

I'm not shooting for the minimum if that's the impression anyone gets, this question is posed purely out of curiosity.


----------



## darkskye

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm not sure if I misread a post somewhere (coincidentally can't find it again) I understand the 'passing' grade for the Week 10 Expres, however week 0 you can get by with significantly less push-ups and crunches... What about the beep test? I thought I read that passing now is level 3.5 week 0, and level 6 in week 10.
> 
> I'm not shooting for the minimum if that's the impression anyone gets, this question is posed purely out of curiosity.



For more information regarding the CF Express Test, check out: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/ec-pf/index-eng.asp

You can use the Search function on the forum for future reference.


----------



## motox

Tollis said:
			
		

> It would sound stupid if they were actually administering the Express test at week 0.  However they are only doing an entrance test of sorts.  For males under 35 the minimum requirements to continue training are 4 push ups (sit ups im not certain but likely around 4 as well) 3.5 on the shuttle run and something ridiculously low on the grip test.  Its almost embarrassing in my opinion  I don't think to many people are failing that and being sent home however im sure some still do.
> 
> However you must still pass the full CF EXpress test requirements to graduate.  I believe its near week 7 or 8 and you will be sent to warrior platoon for a maximum for 90 days if you fail to meet those requirements.  If you still can't meet requirements then you go home.



Is this the post you were thinking of?  I don't know if the above info is correct- I'm just sharing the quote.  Maybe someone else can confirm it/ provide more info.


----------



## darkskye

The recruits are tested in Week 0 and then again in Week 8.

There are answers to some of Mudshuvel's questions in the link provided.


----------



## uniqnik

Is it necessary to pass this test to be accepted into the cf.  I am very physically fit strength wise, but I just recently began running again. I can do 2.4 km in 13:20 and i'm 24 years old.  Will this affect my chances of being acepted into the army?


----------



## PMedMoe

uniqnik said:
			
		

> Is it necessary to pass this test to be accepted into the cf.  I am very physically fit strength wise, but I just recently began running again. I can do 2.4 km in 13:20 and i'm 24 years old.  Will this affect my chances of being acepted into the army?



For the Reg F, if you cannot do it, you will not pass BMQ.


----------



## uniqnik

Just so I know for training purposes what is the time to beat for the 2.4 km run to pass bmq


----------



## frank1515

A few threads on the forum refer to the 5 in 25. That is 5kms in 25 minutes. If you can do that, you should have no problem.


----------



## PMedMoe

uniqnik said:
			
		

> Just so I know for training purposes what is the time to beat for the 2.4 km run to pass bmq



I don't think there is a timed 2.4 km run for the PT test.


----------



## uniqnik

alright thanks for the reply.  Looks like I have some work to do


----------



## PMedMoe

Check here:  http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/physical_fitness_en.pdf  Pg 7.


----------



## DogFighting101

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I don't think there is a timed 2.4 km run for the PT test.



You're right, they use the beep test to establish your VO2 max.


----------



## KRach

It's been a while since i did one, it's; run, wait for beep, run, wait for beep etc. etc. correct?


----------



## aesop081

KRach said:
			
		

> It's been a while since i did one, it's; run, wait for beep, run, wait for beep etc. etc. correct?



9 pages...completely wasted.........


----------



## Richard.Donafeld

Agreed....whats worse is I read the first 3


----------



## Char1991

Alright guys, I just did my Express Test in November and the worst part for me was the Hang Grip, I just managed 75 with both hands combined.  My grip is decent, but it could be better, I also have smaller hands (like girl size) so naturally it's harder for me to get a good grip.  I'm hoping someone could offer some exercises that would help improve my grip.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Char1991

cypres78 said:
			
		

> You can adjust the hand grip scale to fit your hand. they should have showed you that prior to the test.
> 
> Towel pullups are awsome.



Haha, I know I can adjust the Dynanometer, thanks for the heads up though  . 

Towel pull ups eh?  I think I'll try it.  

Keep the ideas coming people, would be nice to get exempt without the need of over 100 combined push ups and sit ups  .


----------



## ninjapixie

Perhaps a Duh question but I'll go for it anyway.

Does anyone know what "1" shuttle is? - is it one length or is it one trip back and forth? Also, does anyone know what the number of times back and forth you have to do for each level? 
I tend to psych myself out with the pacing on the the test which completely screws me up. I am already really pathetic at the Shuttle so it doesn't help. 

Thanks! iper:


----------



## aesop081

ninjapixie said:
			
		

> Perhaps a Duh question but I'll go for it anyway.
> 
> Does anyone know what "1" shuttle is? - is it one length or is it one trip back and forth? Also, does anyone know what the number of times back and forth you have to do for each level?
> I tend to psych myself out with the pacing on the the test which completely screws me up. I am already really pathetic at the Shuttle so it doesn't help.
> 
> Thanks! iper:



Please read this entire thread. It's all there and also in several other threads.


----------



## THINKBIG

I know the topic is old, but for increasing your beep test you fast you must consider Tabata training.

20 secs sprint 10 secs jog X 8 times.

There is a free App for IPhone and IPod Touch.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tabata-timer/id391275156?mt=8

Good luck!


----------



## Jarnhamar

I'm having difficulty finding it with the search function.  Could someone please direct me to a list of what various ages are required to reach in order to both pass the 20MSR and in order to get exempt?  Ie what does a 33 year old male require to pass and what must he reach for exempt?


----------



## aesop081

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Ie what does a 33 year old male require to pass and what must he reach for exempt?




http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/Fitness/doclib/CF%20EXPRES%20Ops%20Manua%20-%204th%20Edition%20%20-%202010.pdf

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Comox/EN/FitnessandSports/MilitaryFitness/Pages/CFExpres.aspx


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Minimum Physical Fitness Standards
Male, 34 and under

20 MSR Stage 6
Grip 75 (Total) 
Push ups 19 
Sit ups 19 


Male, 35 and over

20 MSR Stage 5
Grip 73 (Total) 
Push ups 14 
Sit ups 17 


Female, 34 and under

20 MSR Stage 4
Grip 50 (Total) 
Push ups 9 
Sit ups 15 

Female, 35 and over

20 MSR Stage 3
Grip 48 (Total) 
Push ups 7 
Sit ups 12 

INCENTIVE EXEMPT STANDARD (applies only to 20 MSR)

17 - 19 men 10 women 6
20 - 29 men 10.5 women 5.5
30 - 39 men 8 women 5
40 - 49 men 7 women 4
50 - 59 men 5.5 women 3.5

Male (read in 3 columns: age/20 MSR/MSE)

17 - 19 / Stage 10 / 169
20 - 29 / Stage 10.5 / 174
30 - 39 / Stage 8 / 162
40 - 49 / Stage 7 / 149
50 - 59 / Stage 5.5 / 132

Female
 17 - 19 / Stage 6 / 112
20 - 29 / Stage 5.5 / 107
30 - 39 / Stage 5 / 99
40 - 49 / Stage 4 / 90
50 - 59 / Stage 3.5 / 75

How Incentive Exempt Works:

- First you must achieve the aerobic incentive level.
- Then grip + push ups + sit ups = mse
- All minimums must be met.
- Once all components are met the member will be exempt for the next fiscal year.


MINIMUM Fitness Standards


----------



## Jarnhamar

Thank you very much.


----------



## aesop081

In other news, Google confirmed today that it is still free and functioning normaly.


----------



## Jarnhamar

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> In other news, Google confirmed today that it is still free and functioning normaly.


I will skip my steak supper for atonement


----------



## TwoBars

Other than as indicated in Reply #235 for iPhone/iPod (which I don't have) there don't appear to be any recent links for downloading the 20MSR beep test used by the CF. I've tried the various links posted as far back as 2007 and, not unexpectedly, none of those links seem to be valid now. 

Can anyone provide a current link for downloading the audio file for the 20MSR used by the CF?


----------



## Occam

Let's see how long SoundCloud keeps it up there...

http://soundcloud.com/user783732998/20-metre-shuttle-run


----------



## once a gunner

there is also a sound file of it on you tube, and then you can download a youtube to mp3 convertor and volia, you have the 20 MSR


----------



## Direct entry

Occam's post works thanks.


----------



## TwoBars

Yes, much appreciated Occam. It still amazes me that the policy forbids the PERIs (sorry, old terminology) from just providing it.


----------



## Sinistril

woops, never mind got my question answered  thanks anyways


----------



## AVS Tech

if anyone wants the 20msr in a .wav format send me an email at "wizard999@hotmail.com" ... make sure you put "20 MSR" as the subject line because everything else will be filtered out... the file is just over 2 mb in size and most mp3 players can play it..


----------



## MattBar

SoF said:
			
		

> If anyone has the beep test on an mp3 format that would be cool.



there are lots of good free beep test apps for iphone/ipod touch


----------



## PMedMoe

MattBar said:
			
		

> there are lots of good free beep test apps for iphone/ipod touch



Nice necropost! SoF hasn't even been active here for almost three years.   :


----------



## Occam

AVS Tech said:
			
		

> if anyone wants the 20msr in a .wav format send me an email at "wizard999@hotmail.com" ... make sure you put "20 MSR" as the subject line because everything else will be filtered out... the file is just over 2 mb in size and most mp3 players can play it..



If it's in WAV format, then it's not 2 MB; or conversely if the file size for the entire shuttle run is only 2 MB in size, then it's not in WAV format.

WAV format takes up much more storage space.  Normally people convert WAV to MP3 in order to save space while maintaining reasonably high quality audio.


----------



## vancouverite

I don't know if its just me, or if its just me, lol but, I can't find the answer I am looking for. For the express test, I know you have to go 20m to the next line, but, for level one, is it 20m &  back to the start for each level? If there is an answer on here, plz provide a link or just simply fill my eyeballs with the info, lol thanks.


----------



## Occam

vancouverite said:
			
		

> I don't know if its just me, or if its just me, lol but, I can't find the answer I am looking for. For the express test, I know you have to go 20m to the next line, but, for level one, is it 20m &  back to the start for each level? If there is an answer on here, plz provide a link or just simply fill my eyeballs with the info, lol thanks.



8 x 20m lengths per level.  It's all in this thread.


----------



## Rohandro

Hi I just had a question about the beep test portion of the expres test, one of my friends in the CF is telling me that the Expres beep test level 1(starting level) is the equivalent of a high school beep test level 6 is he just messing with me or is this actually true

Thank you


----------



## Washy

Gonna go out on a limb and say hes messing with you. Im pretty sure a beep test is a standard, be it for high school, police testing, or military testing. 

Cause if what your friend says is true I'm Gonna fail horribly.


----------



## JorgSlice

There are different versions. Schools, police services and other NATO militaries do not necessarily use the same one as the CF. 

I know in High School I did one where I could speed walk pretty much to level 9, can't do that with the CF one.


----------

